# Bear Mountain Pellets



## Jersey Jimbo (Feb 5, 2021)

Was just in Tractor Supply, they had Bear Mountain pellets for 9.99 a 20 lb bag.  I asked if this going to be in stock all the time.  She said yes and that they go fast.  She told me the day they get them in usually.  And that is going to be the selling price.  So I grabbed 2 bags of each apple, gourmet blend, and hickory.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 5, 2021)

Some of the best on the market if you ask me


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Feb 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Some of the best on the market if you ask me


Always read they are real good pellets with a nice flavor.  Always seen them around me for 20 a bag.  I just hope that TS keeps them at that price.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 5, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> Always read they are real good pellets with a nice flavor.  Always seen them around me for 20 a bag.  I just hope that TS keeps them at that price.


They are non existent around me. I ordered online and that's pretty spendy. Will have to look at tsc although I've never seen ours carry pellets


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Feb 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> They are non existent around me. I ordered online and that's pretty spendy. Will have to look at tsc although I've never seen ours carry pellets


the girl there said they were just starting to carry them,  So I hope you can find them for a reasonable price like our  TS  






t


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 5, 2021)

Dang good pellets. Best apple wood pellets I’ve ever used. For a pellet their mesquite actually smells of mesquite and the flavor is definitely there.
We have a Murdoch’s ranch supply that carries them, and I’m pretty sure the Sportsmans Warehouse carries them too.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 5, 2021)

Just checked my local store and looks like they just got them in! Appreciate the heads up. That's half of what I paid online. Will be picking up a couple bags tomorrow


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 5, 2021)

I picked up oak and hickory from area farm store (not TSC) last year.   Only used the oak in tube and was satisfied with the flavor.
According to website Bear Mountain and others posting on SMF, they are a blended pellet and not 100%.
I haven't been to the store in months.  If they still stock Bear mountain, I'll probably get a couple more sacks at $7.99 / 20#
If not, I'll wait for local box store to put Lumberjack on sale


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Feb 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 483574
> 
> Just checked my local store and looks like they just got them in! Appreciate the heads up. That's half of what I paid online. Will be picking up a couple bags tomorrow


I thought it was marked wrong so I asked thd girl working there.  This is good for me they are only a few miles away. Got a feeling from what everyone says will be my go to pellets.


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 5, 2021)

I use Bear Mountain pellets (apple, cherry, alder, pecan, oak) for last 1 and half year and like them. Buy this pellets from Smart Foodservice warehouse for $9.99 (20# bag).


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2021)

Picked up 100lbs this morning at tsc. Pecan, hickory, apple, gourmet blend


----------



## Mht150 (Feb 6, 2021)

I just picked a few bags up this morning. But curious as to why they don’t list the flavors used in the mixes on the bag? After going on their website it tells you what’s in them.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 6, 2021)

I have been a Lumberjack guy but our Local Home Of Economy I saw a few days ago Bear Mountain were $7.97/ 20#. Might have to give them a shot. Will check local TSC also.


----------



## schlotz (Feb 6, 2021)

Price is hard to beat and the flavors are pretty good but they tend to create a lot more ash when used in my MAK.


----------



## bill1 (Feb 6, 2021)

Wow, top-shelf pellets at pit boss prices!  I'm 30 miles from a TSC but I have a car I need to put some miles on to reset the engine monitoring readiness indicators.  It's almost like the Almighty speaks to me through this Forum.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2021)

bill1 said:


> Wow, top-shelf pellets at pit boss prices!  I'm 30 miles from a TSC but I have a car I need to put some miles on to reset the engine monitoring readiness indicators.  It's almost like the Almighty speaks to me through this Forum.


I was pretty surprised to hear and see them for that price


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 6, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I was pretty surprised to hear and see them for that price


I hope these are good pellets.  I was getting a 20# bag of Lumberjack at Dicks for around $15 until they quit carrying them at my store.  I then went with Pit Boss at Wallyword for $8.88, but you never know what's in stock.  TSC is right down the road and I won't have to fight the crowds at WW!


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Feb 6, 2021)

When I seen that price there I had to let everyone here know about TS.  Other places want 20 a bag


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2021)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I hope these are good pellets.  I was getting a 20# bag of Lumberjack at Dicks for around $15 until they quit carrying them at my store.  I then went with Pit Boss at Wallyword for $8.88, but you never know what's in stock.  TSC is right down the road and I won't have to fight the crowds at WW!


I'm smoking some steelhead trout right now using the gourmet blend. The smell from the smoke is very sweet and delicious


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 6, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I'm smoking some steelhead trout right now using the gourmet blend. The smell from the smoke is very sweet and delicious


That's good to hear Jake.  Hope the trout turns out well!


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 6, 2021)

I picked up my pellets at Runnings
I thought they are a Minnesota area store, but discovered they go from Montana to Iowa and then New York, Connecticut, and Rhode Island.
Bear Mountain is $7.99 / 20#
Lumberjack is $9.99 / 20#
Traeger is~ $18 / 20#



Winterrider said:


> I have been a Lumberjack guy but our Local Home Of Economy I saw a few days ago Bear Mountain were $7.97/ 20#. Might have to give them a shot. Will check local TSC also.


 I've been watching for the HoE Lumberjack sale.  Didn't realize they started carrying Bear Mountain, too.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 6, 2021)

Funny story... Being from MN the first I went into a Runnings was in upstate NY visiting the wife's family.

I randomly picked up Bear Mountain hickory a while back. I've been pretty much Lumberjack only for a few years. My thoughts on Bear Mountain was it seemed to have less smoke at the same tempature compared to Lu,berjack. Also as stated above in a longer smoke there seemed to be a lot more ash.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 7, 2021)

I have burned a lot of LJ and just a little BM, I have a couple 3 bags I got for cheap. I have found you have more ash at lower temps because its not burning as clean as it can, the higher the temp the less ash- smoke and flavor, your mmv


----------



## RipC1ty$moker (Jun 9, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> Was just in Tractor Supply, they had Bear Mountain pellets for 9.99 a 20 lb bag.  I asked if this going to be in stock all the time.  She said yes and that they go fast.  She told me the day they get them in usually.  And that is going to be the selling price.  So I grabbed 2 bags of each apple, gourmet blend, and hickory.


Bear Mountain is all I use now. Such a a good clean smoke with great flavor.


----------



## idahopz (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm not sure how widespread this place is, but they also have Bear Mountain pellets at a similar price. The place was formerly called Cash & Carry, then Smart FoodServices, and now Chef's store.


----------

